

The 10 Most Innovative Tech Products of 2011 - justliving
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/gadgets/reviews/the-10-most-innovative-tech-products-of-2011

======
bostonpete
Bizarre timing on this. We still have 25% of 2011 to go...

